# What is your sexual orientation?



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd just like to see what the statistics for SAS look like in terms of sexual orientation. Are you gay, straight, lesbian, bisexual, or other (pansexual, asexual, etc..) or not sure.

Haha, I'm regretting this thread already.. I probably should have added more labels.. If you're something not listed, or if you're questioning, just click "other". Or don't vote at all, I guess.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Uhh, I guess, straight-with-exceptions. I'll just click straight.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm very much straight. But that doesn't mean I can't get boners around men. =D


----------



## Cellachan (Jul 7, 2014)

Ignopius said:


> I'm very much straight. But that doesn't mean I can't get boners around men. =D


u wot m8


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Gwynevere said:


> Uhh, I guess, straight-with-exceptions. I'll just click straight.


This and I also seem to experience sexual attraction (especially in real life) less than most other people I've met in real life, women included.

But I'm not going to vote because I don't feel like labels fit me at this point in my life.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I really don't know

Know for a fact I like men and will date them.
But I do find woman attractive too but i don't know if i'd have a romantic connection with one.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Straight, but I don't have any interest in relationships and anything that goes with it.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

is pansexual even a real thing? I understand it, but why add the sexuality to it? couldn't you just be bisexual and just want to be around good people? then again, I am not sure I understand bisexuality either.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

000XXX000 said:


> is pansexual even a real thing? I understand it, but why add the sexuality to it? couldn't you just be bisexual and just want to be around good people? then again, I am not sure I understand bisexuality either.


Bisexuality is pretty much just being attracted to both sexes; male & female. Pansexuals can be attracted to anybody, and they don't take their gender into account. I don't think bisexuals would be attracted to "genders" other than male & female, while pansexuals would. I suppose pansexual people don't take the genitalia into account, while bisexuals do.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*...Well*


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm in a secret exclusive category, and no one else can join.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Straight. 

Me...Likes...Girls. They...Nice and Sexy! :heart :blush 
(well, not all of them)


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

000XXX000 said:


> is pansexual even a real thing? I understand it, but why add the sexuality to it? couldn't you just be bisexual and just want to be around good people? then again, I am not sure I understand bisexuality either.





CravingBass said:


> Bisexuality is pretty much just being attracted to both sexes; male & female. Pansexuals can be attracted to anybody, and they don't take their gender into account. I don't think bisexuals would be attracted to "genders" other than male & female, while pansexuals would. I suppose pansexual people don't take the genitalia into account, while bisexuals do.


Gender is in your mind, who you actually are. Sex is your body, what bits you have.

Anyway, basic explanation of the sexualities:

Bisexual means attracted to two genders or sexes; that doesn't only mean they're attracted to cisgendered (they feel/know their gender as what was assigned at birth) people. Bi = two, so they can be attracted to any two (and there is a spectrum, just like there is for sexuality).

Pansexuals have a saying 'hearts not parts', so the person can be along the spectrum of genders and/or sexes, and a pansexual will just like them for who they are. The body doesn't matter.

Having said that, those don't always ring true for everyone. For example: I'm only attracted to cisgendered males and females, as well as trans-males and agender/genderqueer (those without genders or interchange) people, so I'm not entirely pansexual, but not bisexual either.

There are better detailed definitions online as I've probably butchered those explanations lol. But it's a personal thing and we can only label ourselves anyway.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Straight but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate a hot sexy guy


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

Lizz87 said:


> Having said that, those don't always ring true for everyone. For example: I'm only attracted to cisgendered males and females, as well as trans-males and agender/genderqueer (those without genders or interchange) people, so I'm not entirely pansexual, but not bisexual either.


I'm the same way so I really don't like to label myself but I usually just say I'm bisexual.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Fleurs said:


> I'm the same way so I really don't like to label myself but I usually just say I'm bisexual.


I don't like labelling myself either because I don't know who I may find attractive :stu


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

Lizz87 said:


> I don't like labelling myself either because I don't know who I may find attractive :stu


Exactly. It confused me for years and I don't really like to explain it to people in person. Saying I'm bisexual is just easier.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Lesbian


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Straight.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm attracted to feminine people, whether they be male or female. Androgynous people and trans women are awesome too.

So whatever that is


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

Straight. I don't get along with other guys. Don't want them as friends or lovers.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

99% straight.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Tabris said:


> 99% straight.


This.

The last 1%, well, there are a few extremely hot trannies... let's leave it at that.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I'm straight


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I voted other for asexual.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

I picked "other" because I've been really confused about my sexuality for like the past 3 years, especially lately. I know I'm attracted to men, and I know I'm aesthetically attracted to women, and I dunno if there's a word for that.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Slytherclaw said:


> I picked "other" because I've been really confused about my sexuality for like the past 3 years, especially lately. I know I'm attracted to men, and I know I'm aesthetically attracted to women, and I dunno if there's a word for that.


Bi-curious? You might be straight, but still appreciate the female body/find females attractive, but not necessarily in a sexual way.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Straight.


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

Straight for the most part...I think I might be like 10% lesbian.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

..


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Straight. I'm only interested in girls. It would be too much to say attracted, but I guess I've been drawn to certain guys in the past more, as in, wanting to make friends with them and talk to them, even feeling a little more nervous around them, but if I try to think of doing something sexual or romantic with a guy it feels quite repulsive to me (I have nothing at all against gay people, but the thought of doing it myself is what makes me feel repulsed)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Usually, leaning back in my chair with my feet propped up and my hands busy doing their thing. Specifically? I'm not really sure. I don't have a compass and I've never bothered to find out which way is which from this spot.


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

Ah yiss, 69th person to vote straight


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sometimes I find myself looking at horses longingly. What does that make me?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> Sometimes I find myself looking at horses longingly. What does that make me?


horsexual


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Straight. I don't understand why every girl would always have something with another girl. Guys are gross. I can hardly do eye contact or touch them.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

mostly straight


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Straight ~ I love men. Especially middle aged men mmm bb. And gay men. O yussss ok I'll stop lmao


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

TabbyTab said:


> Straight ~ I love men. Especially middle aged men mmm bb. And gay men. O yussss ok I'll stop lmao


You jail-bait you


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

y = mx + b


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

gay


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm either a- pan- bi- or hetero-. I don't really know how to tell. Is there a test online I can take?


----------

